# Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern



## Placebo (30. August 2012)

*Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern*

Hallo 

ich möchte, dass keine Spielstände mehr in die Steam-Cloud geladen werden (vor allem bei Skyrim), wie stelle ich das am Besten an? Mein Problem ist, dass ich meistens zwischen 4 und 8 KB Uploadgeschwindigkeit habe und dadurch Steam niemals meine ganzen Saves zu Gesicht bekommen wird. Deshalb ist das Programm ständig am Motzen und geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven (vor allem, wenn die Meldung, ob man das Spiel nicht auch ohne Hochladen starten möchte, eine Viertelstunde braucht)


----------



## ColorMe (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern*

Lösung: Speicher einfach nicht

Frage: Liegen die Saves nicht in: My Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Saves?


----------



## Placebo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern*

Das ist nicht mein Problem. Ich hab sie auf dem PC aber Steam will sie zusätzlich noch in der Cloud haben. Und da fangen die Meinungsverschiedenheiten an 
Ja, liegen sie.


----------



## ColorMe (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern*

Kannst das doch Steam dieses Cloudzeug verbieten oder nutzt du das bei anderen Titeln?


----------



## 10203040 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern*

Steam _-_ Einstellungen _-_ Downloads + Cloud _-_ Steam Cloud Synchronisation für alle Steam Spiele aktivieren _<-_ _Haken raus._


----------



## Placebo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Hochladen von Spielständen verhindern*


Danke


----------

